# Looking for feedback on 1980 Audi 5000 Diesel



## recyclingnwiowa (Jun 17, 2004)

hi, i'm considering buying a 1980 Audi 5000 diesel i've found, i can't find my camera and fear i left it at my other place last night, or i would post pics. i have 5 questions posted below (numbered but mixed in amongst some background), if you know anything about them PLEASE chime in!
first off, it's an upper midwest car, so there is some rust. less than i would expect on a 28 year old vehicle though.
it's silver, w/ a blue interior, the paint looks stunning. 4 door.
5 cylinder diesel - 5 speed trans.
audi alloy rims
sunroof, power windows and locks
129K on odo
cloth seats - immaculate interior
exterior, minus the rust, is immaculate as well
owned by an older guy who maybe put 1000 miles a year on it. the family is selling it, they have no clue when (or if?) the timing belts were ever done.
1) there are two timing belts, correct?
2) what it the recommended change interval - same as vw? (3 years or 60K; or ???)
windows are slow and locks don't work. haven't driven to check cruise.
3) are either, or both, done w/ vacuum? they put me in mind of 300D benz units...
4) what kind of MPG's could one expect?
any other feedback would be greatly appreciated. i love diesels, this would make a good winter beater car (replacing an '86 golf diesel), and sitting alongside an '82 diesel westy and an '81 diesel caddy.
5) same injection pump as 1.6NA vw's?
i know the price is probably too high, and the timing belt issue is nuts - but other than that - what should i know? the car looks STUNNING and really has its hook in me... i think this is the 2nd audi diesel i've seen in person in my entire life, fwiw. (and yes, i would be doing my own work were i to buy it...)
thanks! john


_Modified by ovalwindow at 8:40 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Looking for feedback on 1980 Audi 5000 Diesel (ovalwindow)*

Correct, two timing belts, one on front for the cam and another at the rear of the motor for the IP. It's a very complicated setup IMO, but it does apparently work.
I would imagine change interval for at least the cam belt (front) is same as the 1.6, IP belt might have longer change interval but I doubt it.
It is the same VE type distributor pump as the 1.6's but obviously setup for five cylinder.
As I'm sure you know the 2.0 I5 is simply a 1.6 with an added cylinder. It uses some of the same components as the 1.6.
I'm not sure about the windows or locks but my guess is that the locks are vacuum controlled. Windows I would doubt are vacuum. Slow windows could be lack of regulator lubricant or tired motors, or both.
I looked at one of these over a year ago, hadn't run in 10 years, same configuration, non-turbo with 5 speed. There was a hole in the right rear inner fender I could stick my head through it was that big, the inside was old and it had sat for far too long, owner wanted $1k, which was too much. The car you describe sounds more viable but with no maintenance history who knows.
Owner claimed when it was running he got 43mpg cruising at 70 but that also be BS...who knows.


----------



## recyclingnwiowa (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Looking for feedback on 1980 Audi 5000 Diesel (QuantumSyncro)*

thanks for the info., i appreciate it! i'm slowly talking myself out of it...lol


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Looking for feedback on 1980 Audi 5000 Diesel (ovalwindow)*

FYI, I believe the TD uses a very complicated dual radiator setup, a primary offset radiator and another small radiator in front of the engine. It's an interesting setup but I could see it becoming something of a problem potentially.


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Looking for feedback on 1980 Audi 5000 Diesel (QuantumSyncro)*

> 1) there are two timing belts, correct?
Yes, two belts, one for camshaft, one drives IP off the back of the cam.
> 2) what it the recommended change interval - same as vw? (3 years or 60K; or ???)
60K miles on the timing belt, not sure on the IP belt but I'm going with 60K
> 3) are either, or both, done w/ vacuum? they put me in mind of 300D benz units...
Locks are vacuum like VWs of the era, and are prone to the same leak issues. Windows are electric, check motors and lube regulator as mentioned before
> 4) what kind of MPG's could one expect?
AudiWorld.com lists 27city/43highway originally rated. My TD gets around 26-28 in the city, haven't done highway yet.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/5000/80-5000.shtml 
FYI, I believe my TD does have two radiators. Many Audis of the time period do. Not complicated at all, just two more hoses to check that are fairly easy to get to.

_Quote, originally posted by *QuantumSyncro* »_FYI, I believe the TD uses a very complicated dual radiator setup, a primary offset radiator and another small radiator in front of the engine. It's an interesting setup but I could see it becoming something of a problem potentially.

*edit - LOCKS are vacuum, not windows!


----------

